# Audio problems on Asus P8Z68-V with supremeFX X-Fi audio card



## Crazy zookeepster (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi all

I've got an old SupremeFX X-Fi audio card from a Crosshair ll, and am having detection issues.

Ive tried uninstalling realtek, then search for additonal files and delete them, reinstalled the latest realtek and still nothing.

I've changed PCI express slots in which it can populate, and I've even switched off and unplugged the power for a full discharge of the system ( 1 Hour ), hoping that it will assign new hardware IDs and detect the sound card.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 18, 2017)

Not Sure but it may be A driver / copyright issue
Had Similer issues with a old SupremeFX X-Fi audio card from a Asus p5e when i tried to install it on a Rampage111
Would not install Drivers from Original DVD (p5e Drivers disk) yet when installed in P5e board installed and worked perfectly

Ended up storing card back with P5e motherboard and using onboard


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2017)

Long shot but go into the Device Manager tick "view" then "show hidden devices" and look under "sound, video and game controllers" for any sound devices you're no longer using. Don't delete the Microsoft stuff.


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanx @dorsetknob, I hope I come across something that will allow me to force hardware ID.

The only reason I can't install the drivers is because the hardware is not detected.


----------



## r9 (Mar 18, 2017)

Crazy zookeepster said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've got an old SupremeFX X-Fi audio card from a Crosshair ll, and am having detection issues.
> 
> ...



I think that Crosshair ll motherboard has information in the bios regarding the SupremeFX X-Fi to detect and use.
I don't think that will be compatible with other motherboards.
If you go to device manager provable you it would not be listed there.


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Mar 18, 2017)

@erocker this is all that has been revealed so far, nothing that I can desypher.


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Mar 18, 2017)

@ r9 the guy who I bought it from had it working on a MSI Z170 tomahawk, hence the reason I bought it. He however is using windows 7 and not windows 10


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 18, 2017)

Could you please post the hardware-id.

You could also start up Windows 10 with driver enforcement disabled and install the driver u need, I did that for my old Yamakasi Q270 Catleap and it worked fine.


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Mar 18, 2017)

@puma99dk| I unfortunately can't post the hardware ID, as it is not detected. 

I will however start win 10 with driver enforcement disabled in the morning, and post if it works

Thanx


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 18, 2017)

Crazy zookeepster said:


> @puma99dk| I unfortunately can't post the hardware ID, as it is not detected.
> 
> I will however start win 10 with driver enforcement disabled in the morning, and post if it works
> 
> Thanx



Your welcome, it's handy sometimes having the option to disable driver enforcement, it should work in normal too now that the driver is installed.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2017)

Crazy zookeepster said:


> @erocker this is all that has been revealed so far, nothing that I can desypher.
> 
> View attachment 85326 View attachment 85327



Well, your headset seems like it's USB which bypasses any sound device. If that's the case, you issue is with the headset. "High Definition Audio Device" might be the sound device built into your headset. So if you're using your headset via USB, you'll probably need to install drivers for that.  You have Nvidia audio drivers installed and enabled, do you use sound over HDMI to your monitor? If not, disable both of those.

So, if you want to use your onboard sound, use a headset with an analog inputs, disable "high definition audio device" and both Nvidia entires by right clicking on them and ticking disable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 19, 2017)

get a sound card, not what you have now


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi guys, I've tried all of the above and no luck yet, my headphones are corsair vengeance 1500, which I plug into a normal usb port and have the corsair utility installed. I've tried the above also without the headset plugged in.


----------

